# Super Glue.......can I?



## Justturnin (Nov 10, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone uses Super Glue as opposed to a labeled CA for their Pens?  I picked up some Loctite Gel Super Glue and was thinking about trying it to glue some tubes in on some 7mm pens.  Then I got to thinking can this $2.50 bottle perform the same as my same sized $11.00 bottle of CA as a finish. 

What are your thoughts and experience on this.  I would love to trial and error it but my time in the shop is quite limited (+4 weeks since I turned a pen not counting the ones who's finish I fixed 2 weeks ago) so if you have experience with this I would really appreciate it.


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 11, 2011)

Justturnin said:


> Just wondering if anyone uses Super Glue as opposed to a labeled CA for their Pens?  I picked up some Loctite Gel Super Glue and was thinking about trying it to glue some tubes in on some 7mm pens.  Then I got to thinking can this $2.50 bottle perform the same as my same sized $11.00 bottle of CA as a finish.
> 
> What are your thoughts and experience on this.  I would love to trial and error it but my time in the shop is quite limited (+4 weeks since I turned a pen not counting the ones who's finish I fixed 2 weeks ago) so if you have experience with this I would really appreciate it.


You sure it's the same size?

$2.50 seems pretty cheap for 2+ ox of CA. Most times you get about .1-.25 oz for that much. I have used some stuff I've had lying around from Harbor Freight (Devcon I think), and the tube slipped out when I went to press the nib in. 

I really didn't think there was that much of a price difference when I compared the actually amounts your getting with some of the "cheaper" offerings.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know how that was so cheap. Loctite is not a cheap brand. I have seen some generic "super glue" that behaves like ca for gluing stuff but does not react at all to accelerator. I have never tried the Loctite brand though.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 11, 2011)

*Cyanoacrylate* is the generic name for cyanoacrylate based fast-acting adhesives such as methyl 2-cyanoacrylate, ethyl-2-cyanoacrylate (commonly sold under trade names like Super Glue and Krazy Glue), and n-butyl cyanoacrylate (used in veterinary and skin glues). The related compound 2-octyl cyanoacrylate is a medical grade glue; it was developed to be non-toxic and less irritating to skin tissue. Cyanoacrylate adhesives are sometimes known as *instant glues*. The abbreviation CA is commonly used for industrial grades.

google is your friend


----------



## leehljp (Nov 11, 2011)

Having recently returned from Japan, I can speak of using different CA brands, cheap and not so cheap. I generally ordered two or three 8 oz bottles at a time from Monty, but when I ran out without noticing, I used different brands of small tubes or bottles including Loctite, which was available there. They all worked fine. 

Two potential problems is that sometimes old and maybe even some off brands will not shine or cure as well as new, or may not cure as fast as a good brand. Still, they usually work. I would not use this on a high priced and one of a kind blank. While it might work well, you don't want the potential risk messing up a specialty blank.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 11, 2011)

You sure it's the same size?

$2.50 seems pretty cheap for 2+ ox of CA. Most times you get about .1-.25 oz for that much. I have used some stuff I've had lying around from Harbor Freight (Devcon I think), and the tube slipped out when I went to press the nib in. 

I really didn't think there was that much of a price difference when I compared the actually amounts your getting with some of the "cheaper" offerings.[/quote]

You are sure right.  I must have been looking at one product and the price of another.  THis is only .14oz which is super $$$ compared to my $11.  Next trip to Wally-Marty it will be going back.  

May get some Gorilla Glue to try to glue the blanks.


----------



## arcwick08 (Nov 11, 2011)

The blue and black loctite super glue was the first glue I tried for a CA finish. Works just fine. It is cheap because (assuming I'm thinking of the same finned, blue and black bottle) it is a very, very small volume.


----------



## JimB (Nov 11, 2011)

Just order your glue from Monty here on IAP. Much less expensive then other sources.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 22, 2011)

Justturnin said:


> You are sure right.  I must have been looking at one product and the price of another.  THis is only .14oz which is super $$$ compared to my $11.  Next trip to Wally-Marty it will be going back.
> 
> May get some Gorilla Glue to try to glue the blanks.



If you don't want to order from a member, check out local hobby shops - they sell CA in the better sized bottles..

As for Gorilla Glue, just remember that its is a BRAND, not a type of glue.. lots of types of glue under that brand.   I used the white foaming GG for a while when I thought CA was eating my paint... I switched back when I figured out I just wasn't letting the paint fully cure.   The gorilla glue worked pretty good, but had a tendancy to try an push the tube out when it foamed.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 22, 2011)

alphageek said:


> If you don't want to order from a member


 

I have no problem doing business with a Member, I actually do a lot of business with Several Memebers on the IAP.  I prefer to buy from them if I can.  The seller of CA on this site is new info to me and they actually are pretty close to me.  I just happened to be a Wally Marty and had a thought.

Thanks for the info on the GG, the one I was talking about was the foaming Poly glue,  I will stick w/ Thick CA and Epoxy for my tubes.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Nov 22, 2011)

I use the loctite because of availability - I have a problem with tubes staying glued in on acrylics and switched to 5 min epoxy and have had no problems. On wood blanks the ca works great and have no problems there.
 
For a finish liquid loctite works good and I get a great shine finish. (have not tried the gel for a finish).


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 22, 2011)

Using the glue you asked about will probably work just as well and any CA you have or have used.

For several reasons CA glue is not the best choice for gluing tubes into pen blanks. A much better choice is two part epoxy. I routinely use 5 minute two part epoxy and turn the pens after 15 minutes. I have had no problems...ever. I use CA only when I travel teaching and demonstrating unless I pre glue tubes prior.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't use c/a, under any circumstances, for gluing tubes. Not enough time for a screw up. I, occasionally, screw up!  5 min epoxy for me. I'd use 10 min if I had that available. I'm 69 and not in a hurry!

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 22, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> I don't use c/a, under any circumstances, for gluing tubes. Not enough time for a screw up. I, occasionally, screw up!  5 min epoxy for me. I'd use 10 min if I had that available. I'm 69 and not in a hurry!
> 
> ARE WE THERE YET?


 
I use 5min Epoxy for my larger kits/Acrylics and I use Thick CA for my 7mm pens.  I did have issues using Med CA but none since switching to Thick.


----------

